# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ازمایشی لطفا همه شرکت کنید

## Ahmad-Rp

*اقا این برنامه به نظرتون جواب میده ؟

من راستش از تابستون شروع کردم به خوندن ولی یک سری ضعف هایی داشتم

مثلا خلاصه نویسی نمیکردم و .... و یه ذره بد خوندم

و توقعاتم براورده نشد 

ولی حالا این برنامه رو دارم ارائه میدم لطفا همه نظر بدید

من از دی شروع کردم خلاصه نویسی و میخوام از فردا ساعت مطالعاتیمو حداقل تا 3ساعت ببرم بالا و پیش 1 و یک مقدار از پایه رو جمع کنم

و از عید تا 20 اردیبهشت پیش 2 + پایه کاملا جمع شه

و از 30 روز هم دوره + تست زنی کنم

میخوام شبی 4 ساعت بیشتر نخوابم و خودم رو له کنم

به نظرتون میتونم رتبه خوبی بگیرم با این برنامه ؟ 

لطفا راهنمایی کنید با تشکر*

----------


## soker

اصلا این کارو نکن و به نظر من از ی مشاور خوب و با تجربه کمک بگیر

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

مثلا از کی ؟ یه برنامه خیلی خوب و مطمعن میخوام  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Takfir

> مثلا از کی ؟ یه برنامه خیلی خوب و مطمعن میخوام


الان یکی میاد میگه افشار!

----------


## JoKeR

عزیز جان خلاصه نویسی رو باید دوران دبیرستان میکردی الان جمع میزدی... الان در دوران جمع بندی هستی خلاصه نویسی رو ولش....
بورو درسنامه بخون تست بزن... وقت کمه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

والا نمیدونم به حرف کی گوش بدم سر در گمم  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## -ava-

خودت بهتر از هرکسی میدونی چی میخوای پس خودتم بشین فکر کن تا به نتیجه برسی
هرکی یه نظری داره..پس شما اگه بخوای به حرف واینو اون گوش بدی و هی از نو شروع کنی میبینی کنکور94هم داده شده وشما هنوز سردرگمین
خودت مشاور خودت باش وبســـــــ

----------


## Lara27

> عزیز جان خلاصه نویسی رو باید دوران دبیرستان میکردی الان جمع میزدی... الان در دوران جمع بندی هستی خلاصه نویسی رو ولش....
> بورو درسنامه بخون تست بزن... وقت کمه




نصف بیشتر پست های شما استرسزا هستش 
آخه کی از دوران دبیرستان خلاصه نویسی میکنه که این بنده خدا دومیش باشه؟
البته شاید تک رقمی ها این کار رو بکنن
به جای استرس راهکار بدید :yahoo (21):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

الان با یکی صحبت میکردم میگفت به جای خلاصه نویسی برو تو قسمت یادداشت کتاب های مهرماه و تخته سیاه و ..... اونجا

نکات برتر بنویس  نمیخواد

رفیق خودم که فیزیک اتم مولکولی شریف درس خونده میگه فیش نویسی که یک طرف سوال و یک طرف جواب

----------


## SonaMi

> الان یکی میاد میگه افشار!


دقیقا از دکتر افشار کمک بگیر ... مطمئن باش اگه خودت دل بدی به کار حتما به نتیجه میرسی 

دیوونه هم نشو که 4 ساعت بخوابی  :Yahoo (21):  خودت خوب میدونی در طول روز زمان های زیادی رو تلف میکنی ، سعی کن اونا رو کم کنی تا اینکه از خوابت بزنی  :Yahoo (21):  

الان دیگه وقت آزمون-خطا نیست ، حتما باید  راه درست رو انتخاب کنی  و این در صورتیه که از مشاوره های دکتر افشار کمک بگیری !

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

از کجا میتونم با دکتر افشار صحبت کنم ؟

----------


## SonaMi

سایت دکتر افشار : 

مشاور کنکور رایگان افشار

شماره همراه دکتر افشار  : 

*پیامک بدین به 09358960503

*ایمیل دکتر افشار : 

alirezaael@gmail.com

آدرس : کرج - جهاد دانشگاهی 

اگه گذاشتن شماره تماس خلاف قوانینه ، بگید سریع پست رو حذف میکنم ...

----------


## Takfir

> سایت دکتر افشار : 
> 
> مشاور کنکور رایگان افشار
> 
> شماره همراه دکتر افشار  : 
> 
> *پیامک بدین به 09358960503
> 
> *ایمیل دکتر افشار : 
> ...


تبلیغات چیز خوبی نیست!

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سایت دکتر افشار : 
> 
> مشاور کنکور رایگان افشار
> 
> شماره همراه دکتر افشار  : 
> 
> *پیامک بدین به 09358960503
> 
> *ایمیل دکتر افشار : 
> ...


یک دنیا ممنون دوست عزیز

----------


## SonaMi

> تبلیغات چیز خوبی نیست!


معرفی انسان شایسته ای مثه دکتر افشار ، جهت کمک به دانش آموزان خیلی هم خوبه ! 

من هر کسی رو که بنظرم شایسته بدونم به بقیه معرفی میکنم ، شخص شما رو هم جهت مقالات و فایل های صوتیت به دوستام معرفی میکنم ! 

یادمه در مورد احمدی هم روی این موضوع اتفاق نظر داشتیم ! :Yahoo (50):  شما احمدی و  منم افشار !

----------


## Takfir

> معرفی انسان شایسته ای مثه دکتر افشار ، جهت کمک به دانش آموزان خیلی هم خوبه ! 
> 
> من هر کسی رو که بنظرم شایسته بدونم به بقیه معرفی میکنم ، شخص شما رو هم جهت مقالات و فایل های صوتیت به دوستام معرفی میکنم ! 
> 
> یادمه در مورد احمدی هم روی این موضوع اتفاق نظر داشتیم ! شما احمدی و  منم افشار !


در مورد شایسته بودن انسان ها فقط خداوند میتونه قضاوت کنه!

خود ایشون هم راضی نیستند که دانش آموزا ازشون یه بُت ساختند :Yahoo (1): 

من نمیدونم شما چه خوبی ازش دیدی که اینطوری تبلیغات میکنی واسش!

ولی @majid-vlh تعریف میکرد میگفت زنگ زدم فهمید پول نریختم با یه لحن بد و عصبانی باهام برخورد کرد و تلفنو قطع کرد!

اینو گفتم بگم از هیچکس بت نسازید! همه آدما پر عیبن! 

حسین احمدی هم اگه شاگرد نداشت موسسش ورشکست میشد! پس نتیجه میگیریم اونم کلی طرفدار داره

----------


## SonaMi

> در مورد شایسته بودن انسان ها فقط خداوند میتونه قضاوت کنه!
> 
> خود ایشون هم راضی نیستند که دانش آموزا ازشون یه بُت ساختند
> 
> من نمیدونم شما چه خوبی ازش دیدی که اینطوری تبلیغات میکنی واسش!
> 
> ولی @majid-vlh تعریف میکرد میگفت زنگ زدم فهمید پول نریختم با یه لحن بد و عصبانی باهام برخورد کرد و تلفنو قطع کرد!
> 
> اینو گفتم بگم از هیچکس بت نسازید! همه آدما پر عیبن! 
> ...



من نگفتم دکتر افشار فرشته هستن ! مسلما هر کسی مشکل خاص خودشو داره 

ولی چیزی که از دکتر به من و امثال من میرسه فقط کمک موثر ایشونه 

خوبه خودتم میگی @majid-vlh بدون پول تماس گرفته ، کاملا حق رو به دکتر میدم . داریم تو این جمع که افرادی واسه پول با شعار های مضحک و درصد های نجومی چطور برخورد میکنند . 

در مورد احمدی همه چیز گویاست ! دیگه باید اوباما بیانیه بده که احمدی رو تحریم کنند ! وگرنه سازمان سنجش که آب پاکی رو ریخت ! 

بازم هرکسی نیت خیر داشته باشه ، ما هستیم که ازش حمایت کنیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sama

به افشار زنگ نزن :yahoo (21):

دور مشاور رو این موقع سال خط بکش ... اونایی که خوبن الان وقت ندارن دیگه ... 

همین برنامت خوبه ... بهش عمل کن فقط ...

----------


## JoKeR

> نصف بیشتر پست های شما استرسزا هستش 
> آخه کی از دوران دبیرستان خلاصه نویسی میکنه که این بنده خدا دومیش باشه؟
> البته شاید تک رقمی ها این کار رو بکنن
> به جای استرس راهکار بدید :yahoo (21):


خوشحالیم که پست های مارو دنبال میکنید :yahoo (4):

خو عزیز حقیقت تلخه من چیکار کنم.... 4 ماه مونده به کنکور چیو خلاصه نویسی کنه؟ از همین الان بشینه روزنامه وار بخونه نمیرسه چه برسه به اینکه خلاصه نویسی کنه.
شما به زمان و مکان اعتقاد دارید آیا؟ مغز آدم مگه چقدر میتونه سریع باشه که دروس چهار سال دبیرستان + 1 سال پیش دانشگاهی رو تو 4 ماه فول بشه؟ نه خدای جواب بده.


یه چیزی به استارتر تاپیک میگم ناراحت نشه....دیر از خواب پا شدی....الانم به جای اینکه سرعتت رو 10 برابر بیشتر کنی اینجا وقت تلف میکنی... درس خوندن برنامه نمیخواد یه همت میخواد به اندازه آسمون...

----------


## sama

*مردم نمیتونن خیلی از کارا رو انجام بدن ... بهت میگن تو هم نمیتونی ...
*رتبه آوردن از الان به بعد واسه خیلی ها ناممکنه ... اما هستن افرادی که از الان شروع کنن حتی میتونن 2 رقمی بشن ... 
شاید حتی خودشون هم از توانایی هاشون خبر نداشته باشن ...

اما با خلاصه نویسی این موقع از سال من زیاد موافق نیستم ...

----------


## MahMoUoD

> من نگفتم دکتر افشار فرشته هستن ! مسلما هر کسی مشکل خاص خودشو داره 
> 
> 
> ولی چیزی که از دکتر به من و امثال من میرسه فقط کمک موثر ایشونه 
> 
> 
> خوبه خودتم میگی @majid-vlh بدون پول تماس گرفته ، کاملا حق رو به دکتر میدم . داریم تو این جمع که افرادی واسه پول با شعار های مضحک و درصد های نجومی چطور برخورد میکنند . 
> 
> 
> ...


جالبه که بعضیا دکتر افشار رو با احمدی مقایسه میکنن!!

البته من خودم به احمدی ایمان دارم! الانم کلا درس رو گزاشتم کنار
میخوام یه ماه مونده به کنکور زنگ بزنم به استاد تکنیک های اصیل رو از خودش بگیرم. رتبه 2 بشم  :yahoo (21):  با معدل 10  :yahoo (21):







> در مورد شایسته بودن انسان ها فقط خداوند میتونه قضاوت کنه!
> 
> 
> خود ایشون هم راضی نیستند که دانش آموزا ازشون یه بُت ساختند
> 
> 
> من نمیدونم شما چه خوبی ازش دیدی که اینطوری تبلیغات میکنی واسش!
> 
> 
> ...



انتظار داشتید قربون صدقش بره بگه خوب کاری کردی پول نریختی؟!!
مردم چه انتظاراتی دارن!!
وقتی خود شما (که نمیدونم چه تخصصی تو زمینه مشاوره و روانشناسی دارین!) برای یه صحبت تلفنی پول میگیرید از ایشون که کارشون اینه انتظاره دیگه ای نداشته باشید!!

----------


## Yek.Doost

> الان با یکی صحبت میکردم میگفت به جای خلاصه نویسی برو تو قسمت یادداشت کتاب های مهرماه و تخته سیاه و ..... اونجا
> 
> نکات برتر بنویس  نمیخواد
> 
> رفیق خودم که فیزیک اتم مولکولی شریف درس خونده میگه فیش نویسی که یک طرف سوال و یک طرف جواب


*سلام  
پیشنهاد خوبی بتون داده 
 ( جعبه لایتنر ) روش بسیار خوب و عالیه

یک جور بازی حساب میشه و اصلا از درس خوندن خسته نمیشی
تو این فیش ها  مثلا میتونی ،  از یک خط کتاب درسی  یا یک تست  معمولی واسه خودت چندین سوال و جاخالی  طرح بکنی  - یعنی هر طور فکر میکنی که طراح ممکنه ممکنه ازش سوال بیاره رو واسه خودت مشخص میکنی
مثلا یکی از نکات موجود در تست رو به صورت سوال واسه خودت در میاری  -با توجه به ایه الذی خلق فسوی و الذی قدر فهدی می توان نتیجه گرفت که .... بر ... الویت دارد ( که جوابش میشه آفریش بر تقدیر - یعنی خداوند اول افرید بعد آراست بعد تقدیر داد بعد هدایت کرد و باز میشه این وسط یه سوال دیگه طرح کرد  که ... بر ... اولیت داد که میشه تقدیر بر هدایت کردن ) 
باز همون ایه رو واسه خودت پیچ و تاپ میدی و واسه خودت سوال در میاری ( باتوجه به تست ها ) باتوجه به آیه فوق - خدواند به سوی چه چیزی هدایت داد ؟ به یک هدف خاص هدایت داد
و...
--------------
خب این از این
کلا جعبه لایتنر کاری میکنه که شما هر فیش رو هفت بار از خودت سوال بکنی - و اگر جوابش رو بلند نباشی حق نداری به خانه بعدی ببریش  - و همچنین اگه در یکی از خانه های 2 تا 7  یکی از جواب های  فیش ها رو فراموش کردی مجددا اون فیش رو به خانه اول  میفرستی  واین باعث میشه بفهمی که کجا ضعف داری و باعث میشه بیشتر روی  اون زوم کنی

ولی خب فیش نویسی خیلی خیلی وقتت رو میگیره و این رو باید از مهرماه شروع میکردی 
الان هم میشه ولی به نظرم وقت کشیه
حالا بستگی به خودت داره*

----------


## Lara27

> خوشحالیم که پست های مارو دنبال میکنید :yahoo (4):
> 
> خو عزیز حقیقت تلخه من چیکار کنم.... 4 ماه مونده به کنکور چیو خلاصه نویسی کنه؟ از همین الان بشینه روزنامه وار بخونه نمیرسه چه برسه به اینکه خلاصه نویسی کنه.
> شما به زمان و مکان اعتقاد دارید آیا؟ مغز آدم مگه چقدر میتونه سریع باشه که دروس چهار سال دبیرستان + 1 سال پیش دانشگاهی رو تو 4 ماه فول بشه؟ نه خدای جواب بده.
> 
> 
> یه چیزی به استارتر تاپیک میگم ناراحت نشه....دیر از خواب پا شدی....الانم به جای اینکه سرعتت رو 10 برابر بیشتر کنی اینجا وقت تلف میکنی... درس خوندن برنامه نمیخواد یه همت میخواد به اندازه آسمون...





مغز آدم خیلی توانایی داره به شرطی که باور کنی

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

از همه دوستای گلم متشکرم 

ایشالله خدا همیشه پشتیبان شما تو تمام مراحل زندگی باشه عزیزان

----------


## petroman

بدترین اشتباه اینه که بخوای کم بخوابی،اگه از من میشنوی حداقل 7 ساعت بخواب،ببین شما اگه خوابت به اندازه نباشه قطعا بازدهیت میاد پایین،درمورد خلاصه نویسی هم فکر کنم دیره،بشین درسنامه هارو 2،3دور بخون و تست بزن.

----------

